# Just to get an idea of what we are looking at.....



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Akasha developed this sore a couple of days ago, and it doesn't seem to be spreading but we are a bit concerned of course - its about a half of inch in diameter - we have been treating it like a normal rash with some constant cleaning of a hydrogen peroxide solution to keep it from getting infected until we get her into the vet next week.....

She has had scrapping for allergies, mange, etc, and isn't around dogs enough to pick up anything. We are hoping its just an allergic reaction to the new shampoo we got recently, but you can never been to sure.....










any ideas on we else we can do until we get her into the vet? Or even anything to keep her from licking it?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

is there a welt? from here it looks like a scrape not an allergic reaction.

EDIT: you can pick up an E collar at your local pet store until monday. Just keep it clean and it'll be fine. 

If it was the new shampoo you would notice it as a general reaction not localized like that.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> is there a welt? from here it looks like a scrape not an allergic reaction.
> 
> EDIT: you can pick up an E collar at your local pet store until monday. Just keep it clean and it'll be fine.
> 
> If it was the new shampoo you would notice it as a general reaction not localized like that.


It doesn't seem to be a welt, its really hard to tell from the pictures I'm sure - it hasn't blistered or spread - but all in all its really scary. I wouldn't know how she got scraped........We woke up with that on her leg...

Heck I wouldn't be surprised if it is just a scrape, about a month ago she found a raised nail in the floor and jumped on it and pulled a chunk of skin off her foot pad......we hope that is all it is.....

Okay I look for the Ecollar - is the hydrogen peroxide enough to keep it clean or do you think something else would be better?


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

You have any nu-stock? it looks more like a scrape to me as well. Nu-stock should clear that up right quick or at least get it better before the vet check!


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

bug bites? I used a drawing salve one time on Sugar's "patch" which i didn't know what it was..then it went away. never came back...
dogs have mysterious skin problems..lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree it looks like a scrap just leave it alone it will go away.

DO NOT USE hydrogen peroxide it is very harsh and can cause the skin to get more irritated and not heal properly. That stuff is nasty for wounds and I wish it was pulled off the market for wound care. Soap and water is better than that but really I would just leave it alone and let it dry out. She may lick it a bit but I would just let it heal, if the licking is really bad do what Shana said and get a cone. There are better wound care cleansers you can get at the pharmacy just look next time you go so you can have it on hand.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If I were you i would go to the local feed store and buy some Corona it is sold in the large animal dept. It is a ointment it is sticky and kind of googy but it clears up all rashes scrapes. I always have it one hand...it is great for diaper rash too.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

its starting to look better, they thought it may be a bite of some kind because its like 2 small round like scrapes. But nothing to serious thank goodness.


----------

